# Looking for deck hand



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

looking for a deck and to help with day and overnight trips out of Matagorda. Must live fairly close and have basic fishing experience and some mechanical knowledge. We do approximately 20 to 30 trips a year most of our trips are overnight. The boat is a large outboard center console. You will be able to fish alongside us when it when it is just friends but when we have paying customers you will deckhand only. On all the trips you will be required to run the deck and help the captain. You will also operate the boat and help durring night watch. You will prepare the boat, and help cean the boat and fish. Pay will be per trip plus tips negotiable depending on experience. PM for more details. Thanks


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Deckhand*

ClayT, my name is David Baker. Interested in deck hand position. Night watch, rigging bait, cleaning boat/fish..... No problem!!! I am by no means an expert, but not a novice either. Just being honest. Been offshore many times. Always looking to learn. Very flexible work schedule, especially with advance notice. Being paid is not an issue although appreciated. I just love fishing, watching people catch fish and being on the water. I may not be able to make every trip, but available.....


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Bigd_lvn99 sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

I think we have found our man but always interested in a back-up in case he doesn't work out or cant make every trip... Thanks to everyone for the messages...


----------

